# Recent Photos



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Finally got around to taking some new pictures.. 























































more to come

Chris


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the summersi shot is fantastic! 

james


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

james67 said:


> the summersi shot is fantastic!
> 
> james


get it "fant"tastic.. haha 

Thanks James, he's actually a banded imitator.. Summersi are on the list though!

here is some more...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

funny, i actually put intermedius, and went back and changed it before i posted. i referenced a bunch of photos, but i guess this truly is one of those cases where its easy to see just how similar these mimics are.

james


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Where is that nice Patricia from?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

That Patricia is pretty,what line matecho's are those?


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

nice pics and sweet frogs!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice pics... nice tanks too


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Top notch! ..


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

james67 said:


> funny, i actually put intermedius, and went back and changed it before i posted. i referenced a bunch of photos, but i guess this truly is one of those cases where its easy to see just how similar these mimics are.
> 
> james


Ya, who wouldnt love a frog that can mimic another so spot on! One of my favorites for sure..



billschwinn said:


> Where is that nice Patricia from?


She came as one of a bunch of tads from Lisa a few years ago. I paired her up with a male that is way more spotted and hes got much darker legs. 



Frogman8 said:


> That Patricia is pretty,what line matecho's are those?


Thank you, the Matecho are Butt line.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Really nice shots!
I love the R. reticulata! Is that the striped morph?
Your planting style is pretty cool as well.

Thanx for sharing!


Todd


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Really nice shots!
> I love the R. reticulata! Is that the striped morph?
> Your planting style is pretty cool as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Todd, my male is spotted but of the normal variation of Understory Retics.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

I really like the depth you have in those tanks. Looks like a cave on the bottom and a really lush hillside.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Is that philodendron "prince of orange" in the third pic?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

TPinner said:


> I really like the depth you have in those tanks. Looks like a cave on the bottom and a really lush hillside.


Thank you! I like to have places in the viv they can sneak off to. It seems like the more depth ie: caves/ overhangs/ layers of planting, the more I see my frogs (altough it makes pulling eggs a bit of a pain). 



fieldnstream said:


> Is that philodendron "prince of orange" in the third pic?


Wow, good call.. it is "Prince of Orange".. Im impressed you spotted that from an out of focus shot!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

wow, great looking vivs and frogs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice camera work!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd love to see how the benedicta tank is growing in....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'd love to see how the benedicta tank is growing in....


The 150G deserves an update too.... you might as well just post them all


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Wow, good call.. it is "Prince of Orange".. Im impressed you spotted that from an out of focus shot!


I've been wanting to try it in a viv for a while but never did because I was afraid it would get too big or be too much work to keep small. Have you been happy with it in the viv? Sorry to hijack...but thats kinda what photo threads are for right


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

nice looking viv


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Really nice Chris! The photos you've been getting lately are killer! Maybe I'll have to invite you and your camera next time.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of response, ive been out of town.. 




fieldnstream said:


> I've been wanting to try it in a viv for a while but never did because I was afraid it would get too big or be too much work to keep small. Have you been happy with it in the viv? Sorry to hijack...but thats kinda what photo threads are for right


It grows big but im from a reef keeping background so trimming is no big deal to me. I can say ive onlt trimmed it once or twice in all of my vivs and ive had it for severalo years. It is a cool plant and id definitely reccomend it..



tclipse said:


> The 150G deserves an update too.... you might as well just post them all


Here you go! more to come...




























SmackoftheGods said:


> I'd love to see how the benedicta tank is growing in....


Jake, I added a couple of those broms so ill snap some pics and post them tonight..


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris that 150 is stunning!

Banded looks pretty sweet as well... =) Is that the caller?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice looking tanks, especially the 150!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been a while, here are some more recent shots!


----------



## AndrewSkoog1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Awesome pictures!


----------

